# Chicken Soup



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

Feeling poorly today and just realised that i cannot find canned chicken soup anywhere, can anyone shed any light on this. My local shops are spinneys meadows and springs and choithram springs....


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

bowsher260 said:


> Feeling poorly today and just realised that i cannot find canned chicken soup anywhere, can anyone shed any light on this. My local shops are spinneys meadows and springs and choithram springs....


 
Search


Google is your friend


----------



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nope, nope it isnt.


----------



## monochrome (Aug 19, 2013)

Get some delivered!


----------



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. Helpful.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

make it?
piece of cake


----------



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

Reason for opening the thread was to find out why canned chicken soup isnt available to buy in stores not how to make it.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

You should visit the webiste of supermarketplace ae ( sorry can't post a link). Enter chicken Soup in their search engine and you will find one from Knorr. Though its not canned, it's better than nothing at all.


----------



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

Again, canned chicken soup is not available in spinneys, does anyone have any idea why seeing as you can buy every other flavour....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Probably not available unless it is Halal.
Have you checked in the pork section - as non-Halal products tend to be displayed there.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought that also Steve but alas it aint in the pork section either. One of those bizarre Dubai things I guess!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

bowsher260 said:


> I thought that also Steve but alas it aint in the pork section either. One of those bizarre Dubai things I guess!


Hi,
Last shot - what about fresh soups in the chilled section - rather than canned?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

Guess so. I'm just curious as to why theres no canned chicken soup when theres canned every other flavour....#firstworldproblems eh!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I noticed Chicken cupasoups are in the Pork section in Choitrams. I think they must contain gelatin or something similar.


----------



## Erniebells (Jan 5, 2014)

Park and shop at DIP have every soup imaginable - I would place a bet they had it if I lived in a place where betting was allowed


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

guessing the Op is after a particular brand of chicken soup eg campells condensed? You can buy it here but due to demand and the fact that with the cambells soup it can be used for other recipes eg great for using on pasta or chicken pies its sells out pretty quickley. Other soup brand you can find here but just need to keep your eyes open and snap up several tins when you see it.


----------

